#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-11
<develop> hi i wanna user --user-data-file with instances sending a sctipt to checkout code from svn
<develop> i did --trust-server-cert
<develop> bu get Server certificate verification failed: certificate issued for a different hostname, issuer is not trusted
<develop> any idea?
<develop> don't wanna bundle image with cert
<flaccid> this is an svn question?
<develop> yes but since it is for a first setup i thought maybe one here already had the prob. svn irc did not help you have to once trust the cert
<develop> so maybe sending a bash key t (trust ) maybe an idea
<develop> apt-get install has a flag -y but what if not!
<flaccid> huh, i dont understand what apt has to do with it
<flaccid> paste the command
<flaccid> you should rectify the cert problem as well. check the CN etc.
<flaccid> there is #subversion from memory too
<flaccid> you worked it out?
<develop> nope
<flaccid> flaccid: paste the command
<develop> svn co https://url --username <user> --password <pwd> --no-auth-cache --non-interactive --trust-server-cert
<develop> also did a openssl s_client -connect ${REMHOST}:${REMPORT} 2>&1 to get the cert and saveitsomewhere
<flaccid> paste the error
<develop> : Server certificate verification failed: certificate issued for a different hostname
<flaccid> develop: --trust-server-cert will only do self-signed certs, not certs failing to match CN
<flaccid> what is the hostname of the https url and what is the CN on the cert? this is the mismatch that has to be fixed
<flaccid> tls is pointless if clients trust wrong hosts
<develop> k will have to add cert to /etc/subversion/servers
<flaccid> and contact the website person and say they should fix their stuff
<develop> i will thanks 4 yr help
<flaccid> np
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-12
<develop> what is the best way to manage appication logs in ec2
<flaccid> develop: like logrotate and syslog?
<develop> looked at this http://oceanobservatories.org/spaces/display/CIDev/Centralized+syslog+server
<flaccid> yeah setting up a remote syslog server is just the same as it is traditionally not in the cloud..
<flaccid> we use syslog-ng here at RightScale
<develop> k thnks
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-13
<lazynerd> I''ve a problem with my partition at EBS, though I have space of 115G, when I create a file it says Space not left on device
<a133x> hello, is anyone online?
<ch1ll1man> does anyone know how best to set the hostname on the ubuntu ec2 instances,  at each restart it defaults to the IP address
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-14
<develop> hi i took a snapshot of a volume create on us-east1d and create a volume on us-east1a. But the instance does not mount the volume even if it says attached : not in /dev
<erichammond> develop: It can sometimes take a short while between "attached" and showing up in /dev/sdX
<erichammond> If it's not there after a minute, recheck your instance ids and device names.
<erichammond> You can get the current instance's id with instanceid=$(wget -qO- http://instance-data/latest/meta-data/instance-id)
<develop> thnks . switching volumes from zones by taking snapshots should not be a prob
#ubuntu-ec2 2010-01-15
<develop> hi anyone seen this vpc integration for opensolaris for debian like machines http://kenai.com/projects/osolvpc/pages/Home
